# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Učestalost spolnih odnosa

## kiki28

Imam jedno pitanje za sve one koje pokušavaju zatrudnjeti. Koliko često imaju odnose tijekom plodnih dana, da li je to svaki dan, svaki drugi? Koliko često je dovoljno da bi urodilo plodom?

----------

To i mene zanima. Curke s rezultatima, javite

----------


## imported_Anćica

Kad dođu ti dani svaki drugi dan a što se ovulacija bliži recimo 12,13,14 svaki dan poslije toga svaki drugi dan do negdje 18 DC .
Al ja i MM imamo novu metodu kako da to napravimo a ne sagorimo al o tome neču ovdje   :Laughing:

----------


## karmen

Anćica, uopće nisi fora, daj nam oktrij, please

----------


## anchie76

Brisem drugi (identican) topic i kopiram Anćicin post ovamo





> Normalno ti je da nešto iscuri van, a meni je doc rekao da ležim pola sata poslije odnosa s jastukom ispod stražnjice i nema pranja do ujutro. 
> A koliko često, ( to ti ovisi i o raspoloženju ) ja i MM smo se ubijali prije od "maratona" dok ja nisam dobila ideju kako da nas rasteretim malo jer svaki dan ipak je previše.  
> A o onome što sam napisala ideja ne želim ovdje preko foruma ako te zanima pošalji mi PP

----------


## Brunda

Svaki drugi dan je dovoljno jer spermići žive do 48 sati.

----------


## Ljubicica

> In general, you have a 20% chance each month of getting pregnant, and an 85% chance of getting pregnant after one year. However, your chances decrease if you are over 30, if your menstrual cycle is irregular, and if you are underweight or overweight.
> 
> The average woman gets pregnant after four months of trying. But these odds change significantly with age. Here are the odds of conceiving after one year of trying:
> 
>     * Age 20: 90% probability
>     * Age 30: 70% probability
>     * Age 35: 55% probability
>     * Age 40: 45% probability
>     * Age 45: 6% probability
> ...

----------


## Rianea

[quote="anchie76"]Brisem drugi (identican) topic i kopiram Anćicin post ovamo


[quote="Anćica"]Normalno ti je da nešto iscuri van, a meni je doc rekao da ležim pola sata poslije odnosa s jastukom ispod stražnjice i nema pranja do ujutro. 

Mani je ginekolog rekao da se spermici odmah nakon ejakulacije nađu u cerviksu i da to sa jastukom nije potrebno jer ono sto je uslo tu ce i ostati a sto nije iscurit ce.
Kome sada vjerovati ?

----------


## Rianea

....a ovo sam nasla na Iskon portal - Bebe
Kopiram:

Kretanje nakon odnosa 

Nakon odnosa često se zna dogoditi da ejakulat izađe iz vagine i žene se boje da u tom slučaju neće biti dovoljno sperme za oplodnju jajašca. Začuđujuće, ali odmah nakon ejakulacije spermiji su u cerviksu. Nema podataka koji potkrepljuju teoriju da ležanje sa stisnutim nogama povećava mogućnost oplodnje.

----------


## Indi

Naša prva trudnoća se dogodila na način da sam ja bila na njemu  i... tako da mi je "sve" iscurilo, a ipak se 1 probio, znači da mi se čini vjerojatnijim da doista nema veze ležanje s jastukom ispod stražnjice, ali opet budući niti ne šteti, tko ima strpljenja...  :Smile:

----------

Mi ovaj ciklus smo krenuli odmah nakon završetka M svaki drugi dan, plodan dan sam osjetila u petak (17 dc), pa ćemo još par puta, a onda na iščekivanje.
Inače mislim da ne moraš odmah početi nakon M, ali ovaj ciklus nisam htjela ništa propustiti.

----------


## sanda25

cure jetse li vi kod svojih m primjetile neke grudice ili kristaliće u ejakulatu...naime prema medicinskoj fiziologiji to su koagulati koji imaju funkciju nagomilavanja spermija u blizini cerviksa jer se poslije snošaja otapaju a ostanu takoreći zaljepljeni u najdubljem dijelu rodnice pa onda ekipa veselo zapliva dalje. i sve je mene to veselilo kad sam pročitala ali kamen spoticanja je da to kod prijašnjih partnera nisam primijetila nego samo kod mm. ideje???? :?

----------


## plavaa

ja sam primjetila ljepljive grudice kad se pomijesa sperma s vodom  :oops:  :lol:

----------


## medusa

cujte, prema priči jednog prijtelja on je ženuuhvatio za nog, okrenuo je naglavce i protresao riječima: "pa oće li više krenut majku im..."  :Laughing:  

u svakom slučaju imaju malu slatku bebicu, pa sad   :Grin:  
ko vili nek izvoli :hehehe:

----------


## sorciere

ja ne bih o temi   :Embarassed:  ... ionako sam ostala trudna slučajno, u vrijeme kad sam mislila da su dani neplodni (a trebali su biti po svim računicama)   :Grin:  ... 

nego - kiki28 - smijem pitati otkuda ti ideja za nick??? ja sam prije bila kiki43, a kad sam došla na rode - već je neko "maznuo" kiki... i tako sam postala vještica (sorciere)   :Laughing:  ..

pardonček za upad na temu (ispričavavavavajući smajli hehehe), ali jako sam znatiželjna   :Wink:

----------


## Franny

zanimljiv pristup...  :Razz:

----------


## sorciere

ajoj, neko će me upucati (previše smajlija). 

klanj klanj klanj (isprika) ...

----------


## plavaa

Bas gledam post i sve se mislim ocu rec necu rec ocu rec necu rec ... A onda mogu je i na PP poslat, a ne da mi ovdje offtopici, sram ju bilo ...  :Laughing: 


Al bojim se vjestica pa sutim!!  :P

----------

kako koji mj., zavisi jel mi suprug doma il na putu, al ovaj mj smo 9 dana za redom :shock:

----------


## Mirta30

Oko ovulacije bilo je svakih 36 sati i rezultat je u potpisu.

sanda25, pa kaj gledaš u ejakulat, da bi ostala trudna to treba ostati u tebi.  :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

Drage moje rode, 
probala sam naći na forumu ali nigdje nisam pronašla, pa molim vas iskusne koje ste već mame da pomognete. 

Naime, zanima me koliko bi često trebali imati odnose tijekom plodnih dana. 
Čula sam da spermi trebaju 2 dana da se "obnovi" (zdravo seljački rečeno), pa da nije dobro ni prakticirati svaki dan nego svaki drugi dan, vidim da cure spominju tu metodu pod kraticom SDD. E sad MM uz to ima i dijagnozu ("ima nas, al smo spori"), al bismo ovo ljeto probali u kućnoj radinosti i opušteno (moš mislit opušteno  ). 
Zanima me vi koje ste zatrudnjele, koliko često ste prakticirale odnose. 

Ja inače imam uredan ciklus od 28 dana s ovulacijom oko 14. dana, e sad ovaj ciklus mi je bio samo 25 dana, pojma nemam iz kojeg razloga. 
Što biste mi savjetovale? hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## Lili75

I by the way sorry što zadirem u vašu intimu, al vaši savjeti bi mi bili od velike koristi. 

Ako nečiji savjet (ili tajna mala) upali, evo obećavam častimo večericom. 
 :Shy kiss:  

P.S.
Please vaša iskustva, a ne podaci iz knjiga, medicine, itd.

----------


## Shanti

> E sad MM uz to ima i dijagnozu ("ima nas, al smo spori"), al bismo ovo ljeto probali u kućnoj radinosti i opušteno (moš mislit opušteno  ).


Generalno pravilo je razmak 36 - 48 sati...

Koliko su spori? Što piše na nalazu?

----------


## bibai

SDD

----------


## alkemicar

i doktori se nekada oslanjaju na 'zdravo seljačke izreke' pa sam čula da nikako ne možemo podriješiti ako svako 3 dana idemo u akciju
definitivno ćemo pogoditi plodne dane jednom a i spermići će se grupirati u punoj snazi   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

ma svaki dr će reći svaki drugi-treći dan

no,po meni je najbolje pratiti ovulaciju Lh

meni muža nije bilo i upalilo je -jedanput(nakon skoro dvije godine čekanja)

ha ha sad kad ovo čitam ispade da je upalilo to što muža nije bilo  :Grin:   :Grin:  da naglasim da se radilo o mužu  :Laughing:

----------


## alkemicar

:Laughing:

----------


## kli_kli

Mi smo praktikovali svaki dan, i bilo je veoma uspesno.  :Smile:

----------


## pupeta

mi smo svaki drugi dan od pocetka M ,i onda svaki dan oko ovulacije pa nista vec vise od godinu i pol,kad nece,nece  :Sad:

----------


## Rene2

> ha ha sad kad ovo čitam ispade da je upalilo to što muža nije bilo   da naglasim da se radilo o mužu


  :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

*Pupeta*, možda baš zato jer kažu da nije dobro prečesto imati odnose jer se ne stigne obnoviti naš muški materijal ha,ha...a pogotovo ako muž ima slabiji spermiogram. Zato sam ja i pitala jer mi muž ima dijagnozu asthenozoospermije gravis.

držim fige da ti upali a i nama!

----------


## pupeta

MM ima normospermiu tobi trebalo znaciti da je nalaz uredan.
kada preskocimo sa odnosima 2,3 dana uvjek se opterecujem a mozda sam bas fulala O i td...u nedogled.
uglavnom vec mi sexa na vrh glave  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lili75

:Laughing:  vjerujem ti i meni na vrh glave, sad bih najradije pauzu od par mjeseci i mislim da mi ne bi falilo ni sekund!

pa da čovjek stalno jede jagode sa šlagom isto bi mu dosadile!

----------


## sonata

MM nema nikakvih problema ali zato su moji ciklusi Boze me sacuvaj. Tu se ne zna tko pije a tko placa! Jednom razmak 40 dana, pa onda 50 pa onda 2 mjeseca ne dobijem i tako, katastrofa. Pisem vam ovo zato sto sam trudna 33+3 i da vas pokusam ohrabriti. Ostala sam trudna nakon 10 mjeseci ali nismo bas imali neke odredjene razmake kad smo imali odnose. Iz razloga sto ja nisam mogla predvidjeti svoju ovulaciju. Ono sto je meni pomoglo je da sam u glavi malo stavila sa strane to opterecivanje trudnocom i onda nam je uspjelo. Jer i ja sam bila nervozna i vec mi je bilo dosta i sexa i svega jer grozan je osjecaj kad se prije, za vrijeme i nakon njega pitas je li bas danas onaj pravi dan, pa kad poslije lezis u ne znam kakvoj pozi pa se brines da li je nesto iscurilo van!! Dovoljan je samo jedan mali,mali spermic i to je to. A bude ih na milijune...A da ne kazem svaki negativni test trudnoce! Ma koma! Ja ne znam sta bih vam pametno rekla osim da se pokusate orijentirati na druge stvari u zivotu, mozda si nadjete nekakav novi hobi ili nesto sto ce odmaknuti vase misli sa zatrudnjivanja jer psiha je nevjerojatna kocnica u svemu! Evo, ja sam zivi dokaz! Zelim vam puno srece!!   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Sonata možda se probat zavarat, i ne mislit na T. ali svejedno duboko u nama ta želja tinja i teško ju je iskorijeniti, pogotovo mi koji se borimo duže (3 god., mo'š mislit koliko je je dobivenih mengi 3x12  :Evil or Very Mad: ) i koji smo već i u potpomognutoj.

Ali kako ti kažeš dovoljan je samo jedan brzi trkač da dođe do cilja, pa nadajmo se da će uspjeti   :Dancing Fever:  

drago mi je da je vama uspjelo.

----------


## Sandrij2

Mi smo imali maratone svaki dan u plodne dane (pratila sam BT) mjesecima, pa ništa. Onda smo imali odnose SDD, pa ništa.
Onda smo dobili nalaz spermiograma - oligoastheno.... (jako malo ih je bilo, a i od tih malo, svega 3+4% (A+B) pokrenih. Onda smo odmah taj mjesec imali jedan jedini slučajno pogođeni odnos prije ovulacije i ja zatrudnim s takvim nikakvim spermiogramom. Trudnoća je završila spontanim, ali sljedeći put kad sam zatrudnila imali smo 9 dana apstinencije do ovulacije. Trebalo je biti 5 dana apstinencije, ali ovulacija je kasnila. Čekala sam ovulaciju uz LH trakice i folikulometriju.

----------


## Lili75

*Sandrij*, jel bi to značilo da mi čiji muževi nemaju baš neki spermiogram trebaju apstinirati neko razdoblje prije ovulacije. Kod mog je problem npr. pokretljivost, a ne broj. Upravo tako sam razmišljala i ja. Ipak  je "procedura" različita s dobrim ili lošijim spermiogramom. i ja sad imam LH trakice, pa možda što god potrefimo ha,ha,..

Što misliš?

----------


## Sandrij2

> *Sandrij*, jel bi to značilo da mi čiji muževi nemaju baš neki spermiogram trebaju apstinirati neko razdoblje prije ovulacije. Kod mog je problem npr. pokretljivost, a ne broj. Upravo tako sam razmišljala i ja. Ipak  je "procedura" različita s dobrim ili lošijim spermiogramom. i ja sad imam LH trakice, pa možda što god potrefimo ha,ha,..
> 
> Što misliš?


*Lili*, mislim da si sama sebi dala odgovor. Nama su savjetovali cca 5 dana apstinencije prije odnosa upravo zbog lošeg spermiograma. Ništa vas ne košta pokušati koji mjesec (nadam se samo jedan   :Wink:  ) s apstinencijom. Kako imaš LH trakice, možeš prognozirati O, a ako imaš mogućnosti, možeš ići i na folikulometriju. Ja sam išla na svoju ruku, privatno.

Puuuuuuuuno sreće i ako te još nešto zanima, pitaj.   :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Superiška *Sandirj2*, hvala ti puno. Probat ćemo i to.

----------


## romi

Ja sam sada na terapiji sa Klomifenom koji izaziva superovulaciju - i trebamo krenuti u akciju sljedeći vikend (sad još imam ciklus), mislim da ćemo probati na parne dane tipa -12/14/16/18 - na moru smo taman taj tjedan - možda nam pomogne morski zrak i šum valova....držite fige!

----------


## pujica

*romi* klomifen se nikada ne smije uzimati bez folikulometrije jer moze izazvati gadne komplikacije i nuspojave, ne kuzim kako ti je netko mogao dati klomifen i poslati te na more  :?

imas ovdje cijelu temu o neozbiljnosti toga i mogucim opasnostima
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...0b2b2a44e64696

----------


## romi

*Pujica* -Proćitala sam sve vezano u hiperovulaciju, te mi sada nije svejedno, nazvat ću ih sutra ujutro i probati nekako dogovoriti pregled u utorak ili sri. ujutro jer tada idemo na more, a meni je to 10dan, jel se može tu šta vidjeti ili je prerano?

----------


## Nikita

Za mm naš sex-život je ionako 0,80 %,  :? , e da na moru o.g. je bio čak 1,00 % vauuu   :Rolling Eyes:  . i tak, ja bolje da šutim, nemam kaj pametno reći. E da,  ja se ne slažem s njegovim postotkom i po mome spada u normalu. 1-2x mi je noge držao u zraku nakon odnosa i malko treso, ali uglavnom ako spomenem nešto vezano za bebe i sl prije ili poslije odnosa, veli mi da mu to ubije gušt i zadovoljstvo. Odonda šutim, odradim i čekam svog bebača. Ko ga ...ebe. A ja. Ovo je bila jedna od mojih iskrenih i otvorenih rečenica, pa ako kome smeta, oprostite. (bit će ih još, cijenim iskrenost)   :Saint:

----------


## Natalina

*Nikita* većina cura ovdje vrlo otvoreno i iskreno pričamo o najintimnijim stvarima kako tehničkim kao kad i koliko smo hopsali, koliko nam curi van i držimo li noge u zraku i tresemo, kakva nam je sluz, menga,cerviks...ali i emocionalnim...glavno da se nikog ne vrijeđa jer ovdje smo da bi pružili podršku jedni drugima! 
A što se tiče sex-života tebe i TM ako se ti možeš pomiriti s takvom situacijom onda je to ok međutim ako ne onda će se tvoje nezadovoljstvo i frustracije kad tad odraziti na kvalitetu vaše veze odnosno braka. U jednom trenutku počnu prebacivanja javi se razdor, udaljujete se i ako bebica i dođe najvjerojatnije ćeš sav svoj život usmjeriti na to dijete što dovodi do posesivnosti....mislim, ne mora biti ako si na čisto sama s sobom...Ipak mislim da bi bilo bolje da to pokušate riješiti.

----------


## RozaGroza

*Nikita*, očigledno ima nekakav problem ako ne želi prićati o bebi...mislim da je jako važno da to rješite...provaj vidjeti zašto mu činjenica da pravite dijete ubija volju za sexom...

MM je to shvačao kao osobni pothvat, i plus na testu je prvo značio ono muški teritorijalno "Ja sam napravio dijete"...sad to već pomalo postaje želja za svojom bebicom.

A da ti budem iskrena, mi smo se hopsali 2 puta na dan, 15 dana...nakon nekih 5-6 dana ja sam više imala stav "daj stavi to  sv**i i pusti me na miru više"   :Laughing:   tako da ponekad pravljenje bebe može ubit čar...al hebiga vrijedi cijene   :Saint:  

 :Kiss:   i da bude plusić brzo...

----------


## sunce moje malo

i moj to shvaća kao pothvat,  sada samo na SDD, pa kada ja ko zaboravim (jer mi se neda), već on trči u akciju :D

----------


## romi

Rješila sam probleme vezane uz  briseve, hormone i prošli mjesec nismo uspjeli, pa sada ovaj vikend opet u akciju.
Ni MM ne voli kad mu dođem sa rečenicom "ajmo radit bebu" i ja ga potpuno shvačam, onda je imeni preveliki pritisak, lakše mi je obući haltere, korzet - i onda niti ne razmišlja, samo se baca!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ps - i ovaj mjesec sam pila Klomifen, uz folikulometriju - imam dvije prekrasne zdrave jajne stanice od 24mm svaka, treća je 16mm, a to je mjereno 10 dan od menge, pa je dr. 99% siguran da ćemo ovaj mjesec uspjeti - naprijed naši  :Laughing:   :Saint:  !!!

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Svaki drugi dan je dovoljno jer spermići žive do 48 sati.


I ja mislim (i praktikujem) ovako ...

----------


## RozaGroza

mi smo svaki dan, 2 puta na dan, od 5dc do 19dc, upalilo iz prve, blizanci...tako vam je moj savjet, napalite se, obucite sexi rublje i uživajte što više   :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

Ja sam iz jednog odnosa u ciklusu ostala trudna. I to je bilo 3 dana pre nego što mi je Fefe označio ovulaciju. Mada, svakako je sigurnija i hm, preporučljiva varijanta RozaGroze   :Razz:

----------


## RozaGroza

:Embarassed:

----------


## RozaGroza

:Embarassed:   ali mislim da je to zaista individualno...najvažnije je znati kad je ovulacija i pokriti bar taj tjedan...

----------


## Mihovil

U prvoj trudnoći smo imali odnos samo na dan kada sam ja imala ovulaciju i uspjelo je. Sada već nekoliko mjeseci oko moje očekivane ovulacije imamo svaki drugi dan pa ništa do sada. Jučer sam osjetila bolove u jajnicima dosta jake i imala dosta sluzi pa smo imali odnos, a prije toga ništa pet dana. Vidjet ćemo, a nadam se da smo ovaj put uspjeli...

----------


## vikki

Hmm, prakticiramo svaki drugi dan (od 9. do 15. dc kada imam ovulaciju). Zadnja trudnoća bila nakon što smo imali odnos 12. DC (a nismo nekoliko dana prije toga pa nekako mislim da je u mom ciklusu od 26/28 dana taj dan bingo). Inače, spermići žive i do 72 h pa je svaki drugi dan čisto dovoljno, mislim, a nije zgorega početi i par dana prije očekivane ovulacije.
 :Smile:

----------


## †vanesax

Lično i tuđe iskustvo mi govori da svakako treba raditi na bebaču par dana (oko 5) pre očekivane ovulacije, ali ne previše dugo. Nije dovoljno raditi na sam dan ovulacije. Čini mi se da je najveći postotak trudnoća iz odnosa koji je nastupio 1 dan pre ovulacije.
Naravno, jako je bitno znati kad je ovulacija. Ako se zna samo otprilike kad je, onda svakako treba produženo raditi.

----------


## Mrva

Cure, jučer sam primjetila sluz koja se rastezala do 2,3 cm.
imali smo odnos popodne.
Dnas kad sam bila na Wcu primjetila sam obilje plodne sluzi koja se rastezala preko 12 cm.
Dal to znači da mi je danas O ili će tek nastupiti za dan dva?
I kad da se još keksnem  :Embarassed:  
Hvala

----------


## RozaGroza

samo se ti keksaj, neće škodit sigurno   :Grin:  
12 cm mi zvući super!

----------


## xanax

meni se nikad sluz nije tako rastezala  :?  :?  :? 
jel to individualno il isam ja neki izuzetak  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Mrva

> meni se nikad sluz nije tako rastezala  :?  :?  :? 
> jel to individualno il isam ja neki izuzetak  :?  :?  :?


vjerojatno je individualno.
Ni ja kod sebe to ne vidim često al par puta sam vidjela.
Kad se brišem papirom samo se rastegne kad ga povlačim  :Embarassed:

----------


## romanaaa

4 mjeseca isprobavamo, razgovaramo, dogovaramo kada....ovaj mjesec smo krenuli i prije ovulacije, posto brzici zive 72 h, bar svaki drugi dan radimo na bebi, narucila sam trakice, tako da ako se ni ovaj mjesec ne primi, drugi cu pokusat s trakicama...al ja nekako najvise od svega mislim da jaaako velike prste u svemu tome ima napetost u iscekivanju....pokusavam se opustiti i ne mislit na to...al kako da ne mislim, i kada ne mislim, sretnem nekoga na cesti i pita me da sta cekam s bebom!??..  :Evil or Very Mad:   ...poludim...upropasti mi opustanje....aj pa valjda ce bit nesto od mene jednog dana....drz te se curke..

----------


## Mordana

Dobar dan svima, 
napokon da svoje unutarnje želje i strahove podjelim s nekim. U desetom mjesecu smo krenuli u akciju "beba". Jako, baš jako bi željela zatrudniti. Imam 31 godinu i mislim da sam emocionalno vrlo zrela i za taj životni pothvat. Prvi mjesec nije uspjelo, imali smo odnose tri dana, pa tri dana ništa, ne mogu uskladiti svaki drugi dan posao, posao, posao. Trudimo se imati što češće. Ovaj mjesec imamo svaki drugi dan odnose i nadam se na će uspjeti. Znam da ne mogu očekivati trudnoću nakon dva pokušaja, ali se nadam i živim za to.

Pozdrav svima koji pokušavaju!

----------


## Lili75

> Drage moje rode, 
> probala sam naći na forumu ali nigdje nisam pronašla, pa molim vas iskusne koje ste već mame da pomognete. 
> 
> Naime, zanima me koliko bi često trebali imati odnose tijekom plodnih dana. 
> Čula sam da spermi trebaju 2 dana da se "obnovi" (zdravo seljački rečeno), pa da nije dobro ni prakticirati svaki dan nego svaki drugi dan, vidim da cure spominju tu metodu pod kraticom SDD. E sad MM uz to ima i dijagnozu ("ima nas, al smo spori"), al bismo ovo ljeto probali u kućnoj radinosti i opušteno (moš mislit opušteno  ). 
> Zanima me vi koje ste zatrudnjele, koliko često ste prakticirale odnose. 
> 
> Ja inače imam uredan ciklus od 28 dana s ovulacijom oko 14. dana, e sad ovaj ciklus mi je bio samo 25 dana, pojma nemam iz kojeg razloga. 
> Što biste mi savjetovale? hvala na odgovorima.


Tako sam se slatko nasmijala kad sam pročitala svoje postove od kojih je ovaj iz svibnja 2008. s obzirom da sam sad trudna. tada nisma ni znala da ću zatrudnjeti za 3 mjeseca, eh što ti je život?!

uglavnom suprotno od onoga što sam mislila, nakon konzuiltacija s dr. V. iz Maribora moj dragi i ja smo se ovo ljeto keksali svaki dan od 9. do 15. dana ciklusa.
Naš recept je bio:
"otići na odmor na more (hvar-vis), sex svaki dan, prije svakog odnosa nazdravit čašicom dobrog dalmatinskog vina, noge u zrak i puno ljubavi" i uspjelo je cure moje,nakon 3 godine pokušaja.

Evo ni sanjala nisam da ću ja bit ta koja će dati svoj recept a tad sam ga tražila od vas.

Svima velika  :Kiss:  
P.S.
sljedeći put ćemo opet svaki dan a ne svaki drugi.

----------


## Lili75

ovo noge u zrak sam mislila nakon odnosa da ne iscuri (da ne pomislite da sam vulgarna).

----------


## s

hello svima,
često znam prolistati po ovim stranicama kako bih bila smirenija. na siteu sam "UZV praćenje ovulacije", jer već oko 6 mj. idem po pregledima i ništa još od trudnoće. Meni su 32 a mm 33 godine. Njegov spermiogram u redu, meni ovulacija ok, ciklusi variraju od 28-32 dana a bilo je i kašnjenja od 10-tak dana što nije kod mene uobičajeno.
Slažem se sa izjavama romanaae, pokušavaš ne misliti o tome a onda ljudi oko mene imaju onaj čudan pogled "i? Jesi li trudna? Kad ćeš? A što čekate..? i sl. Užas! Nekima bih odgovorila: Ma čekala sam trenutak kad ćeš me to upitati i baš ćemo sada krenuti na bebi."   :Smile:  Jooj, želja mi je velika,mm isto i baš sada kada planiramo bebu, a sad baš neće. radimo na tome ima već skoro godinu dana. Moj dr. to nekako odugovlači, neznam zašto. Radili smo i "štopericu", tri puta i ništa. Moram priznati da je bilo i problema kod mm. Opterećen je s mislima zato što je dr. odredio kada trebamo imati odnos i onda nastane blokada. Vjerujte cure, za mene jako loše iskustvo i u ovih 5 god. što se znamo (brak2god.), nikad ga nisam vidjela takvog... razočaranog, u blokadi, ljut. Došlo mi je par puta u mislima da prestanemo ići po doktorima, ali godinu dana nema uspjeha s trudnoćom, pa tu je zasigurno neki problem, samo koji? Nisam radila HSG, kaže dr. da bi i to mogli, ali nikako me poslati. pripremio me da je zahvat malo neugodan, bolan, ali što ću... ako moram, onda moram. Idući tjedan dolazi mu u posjetu specijalist iz zg koji će me pregledati i viditi što dalje samnom. Idem privatno, a i novci su lagano pri kraju. Trenutno ne radim, pa me i to muči i previše razmišljam o svemu ovome.
na ovim stranicama vidim i većih problema kod parova, tako da mi je zbilja lakše a i dobro je čuti druga iskustva, te kako parovi to rješavaju. 
Super su vijesti kod onih koji su uspjeli i to nakon duge izdržljivosti, pustih pregleda i ljekova, pa me to jednostavno tješi. Uspjet ćemo i mi!   :Smile:  
Lip pozdrav.

----------


## sunce moje malo

*s* baš sam mislila na tebe, što se s tobom događa, jesi li T.... znam da sam čitala tvoje savjete na UZV praćenje O.
ja sam isto išla na jednu folikulometriju+štoperica pa nije uspjelo. ovaj mjesec nisam išla jer sam bila na lječenju e.coli i gljiva, tak da ne vjerujem da smo napravili išta.
samo sam ti htjela dati jedan  :Love:   i možda preporuku da razmisliš o ginu, zašto daješ novce za privatne preglede, jel možeš naći privatnika koji radi preko socijalnog?
meni je moj rekao da se daju tri štoperice a onda se kreće dalje, hormoni, HSG i ostalo.
 :Kiss:

----------


## mandy

*s* probaj taktički:nemoj M govoriti za dane O,reci da ti je dr rekao da se samo opustite,pokušavate i čekate,odglumi neopterećenost i zavodljivost;to ti kažem iz vlastitog iskustva;jer MM isto djeluje na tom principu-kad mu spomenem "sad",baš ga nije volja,a kad sam "zavodnica",isto u te dane,onda nema problema  :Love:

----------

